

The Key Rules Behind Every Great Startup Idea - shad42
http://www.businessinsider.com/adeo-ressi-on-startup-ideas-2013-5

======
pedalpete
Am I the only person for whom the 10 Rules don't display? I don't have any
javascript errors, and it isn't hidden content.

~~~
adam419
Works for me, but if I held a gun to your head and told you to come up with
the 10 rules, and if you got more than two wrong you're dead, I wouldn't be
too worried if I were you.

